# Chicks have hatched and are on their way!



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

How exciting! I hope they have safe and uneventful travels and get to you in fine form. It's a rather incredible journey. I hope you plan on sharing pictures of them when they arrive.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The whole operation of how they hatch these huge numbers of birds every Monday and get them sorted and into boxes and on their way is pretty amazing. The last time I got chicks I was able to find a tracking tool that was hooked into the specific truck's movements which was kind of like watching the Santa tracker on the weather.com site. 

I will post pictures when they arrive and also to track their growing up days.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Safe travels, chickies! :love2: Can't wait to see pics of them.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like you are in for some beautiful birds - congratulations and can hardly wait to see the chick pics.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh boy, I don't think I can hold my breath that long. Congratulations on the hatchlings!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tracking shows they should be here tomorrow! I am excited to meet them. It is very cool how readily they imprint on the person who opens the box.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Based on the USPS tracking and type of delivery it looks like the littles should be at the post office around noon time. I will call them just after 9:00 to let them know I am expecting chicks to give them a heads up to look for them and give me the call to come collect them as efficiently time-wise as possible. I am going to go set up the brooder pen now. I don't think I need to pre-warm it since it is already about 90 deg. outside and I should be able to warm to the right temperature by plugging the warming lamp in when I leave to go pick them up. There will be pictures of our new little family members later today.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How very exciting fror you.

I used to order them every week for the store where I worked...then I would get the call from the post office and run to pick them up. Our Post office kept them in a warm office if the weather was cold when they arrived.

When we got to the store we dipped each little chick, turkey, pheasant, quail or duck beak in water to give them a drink and into the brooder they would go.

It was always so much fun to get the unusual breeds and watch them grow. The ones who did not get purchased after a certain date went to the boss's farm to make eggs for the store. 

I hope you have a fun day welcoming the ladies to your home and that they all arrive in good health. I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking forward to pictures of the little chicks. You should be driving to pick them up as I type this. Yay!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Ooooh, how exciting! Hope it goes smoothly!
The lavendar orpington and blue splash marans look so cute - certainly more interesting looking than the cornish chicks my grandma always raised. Looking forward to seeing pics of your chicks


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are here and Mfmst yes I was driving home with them when you were typing. VQ I did as you did when I goth them here with getting them to drink. It is one of the most important things to do when they get out of the box.

I will start a new thread with pictures to track their growth right now.


----------

